# ETEA Test Papers of KMC & UET *2012*



## Alee Abbi (Jun 16, 2013)

Guys although they are of ETEA (not related to Punjab). But still are helpful for medial students all over.


----------



## Musa_Jutt (Feb 1, 2013)

Uet Announce The Marit List & Ecat Result 2013 

UET LHR 1st Merit list 2013 of all the campuses of University of Engineering & Technology was announced. All candidates/Students who have been selected are reminded to deposit their dues/fee and required documents before Saturday, October 13, 2013. Not a success to do so would result in postponement of their names from the list of candidates who would be considered in the upcoming merit lists. Candidates whose names are not incorporated in the 1st merit list would mechanically be considered for the second (2nd) UET merit list.


UET Merit List 2013 | UET Entry Test Result 2013 | UET Lahore 1st Merit List 2013


----------

